# External Hard Drive Requirements "If and When"?



## shortspark (Oct 25, 2006)

If and when the 622 has external hard drive storage capability, will it be in the form of an OTC type such as my WD Pocketbook? Or, will Dish try to sell us one of theirs and will allow downloads from the DVR only to it? I have a PocketDish and love the ability to download movies and Sirius audio to take on the road. But I hate to think that I might have to fork over what I'm sure will be more big bucks to get a E* proprietary hard drive (which is basically what PocketDish is) that has to be used for the sole purpose of storage. Does anyone have any insights as to what they have in mind, If and When this comes about?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

E* has not released their business rules on this.
Any answer you read at this time will be speculation.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

James Long said:


> E* has not released their business rules on this.
> Any answer you read at this time will be speculation.


Although this is technically true, Dish has indicated several times now (most recently at CES and at Team Summit) that you will be able to use any brand drive that you want. But they have also indicated that they size limit will be 750GB (at least in the beginning).


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Tech chat may tell us more about using the external hard drive on our VIP622---we may get the cost and when this service will be available.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

It was noted by Scott at satguys that external storage will be ready this summer(per E*) and will support up to 750gb's. Dunno about specs, but Id hope its the same as other dvrs like SA's as I have a WD 7200RPM 320gig thats ready and waiting.

*note:* this is pure speculation


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

And we heard the same at CES and the Charlie Chat earlier this year. Not new.


----------



## Tom in TX (Jan 22, 2004)

James Long said:


> E* has not released their business rules on this.
> Any answer you read at this time will be speculation.


I don't understand  
This guy is _ASKING_ for speculation.
He starts out the post by saying, "If and when". He later asks if anyone has any "insight" into this issue, and he closes with "if and when".
Are we not supposed to speculate? He was asking our ideas of what _might _be coming down the pike. 
I know you're the moderator, but you make it sound like we shouldn't respond with anything other than 100% factual data.Are we not supposed to be sharing our ideas and thoughts about what we have heard? Just wanting a clarification, thank you!

Tom in TX


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Tom in TX said:


> I don't understand
> This guy is _ASKING_ for speculation.
> He starts out the post by saying, "If and when". He later asks if anyone has any "insight" into this issue, and he closes with "if and when".
> Are we not supposed to speculate? He was asking our ideas of what _might _be coming down the pike.
> ...


Yeah, I was doing cartwheels after the reply to my post. :uglyhamme


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

No problem speculating but it is always good practice to indicate that is what is happening and the details have not been disclosed or flushed out for all to see. 

Sure don't want anyone going out and purchasing a USB drive, only to find out that the drive will not work for its intended purposes.

Some info did seem to come out of Team Summit and hopefully some more will come out tonight, but in my opinion until USB support is released it is all subject to change and that needs to be kept in mind. Personally I would not recommend any USB drive purchase until this feature is a go and the code is on it way. 

I have seen speculating becoming referred to later as a broken promise, it is always good to keep that fact in mind and don't base future plans on it until things actually happen or you may get bitten. 

So... now that is cleared up hopefully ..... back on topic.....


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Plus each month prices of the all HDDs (internal and external) getting cheaper and cheaper. Better wait for lower price or bigger size.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Good point P. Smith... Definitely the current trend.


----------



## shortspark (Oct 25, 2006)

Yes, I was asking for speculative thoughts (I suppose) since E* has not made a statement on this issue for some time and, as far as I know, never a definitive one. However, I have an external hard drive (as I indicated in the op) that I can put to use as soon as the "if and when" occurs. I certainly would not be so foolish as to buy one now simply for this purpose. 

But this forum has many folks that are in the "know" so to speak and are involved with E* or know someone who is - at least that is the impression I get from reading many threads. So, I thought my question might find a response from such a person since this question should not be that "guarded" a secret. In any event, thanks to all who responded to my question and I guess the bottom line is as always - lets just wait and see what pans out.


----------



## Tom in TX (Jan 22, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> No problem speculating but it is always good practice to indicate that is what is happening and the details have not been disclosed or flushed out for all to see.
> 
> Sure don't want anyone going out and purchasing a USB drive, only to find out that the drive will not work for its intended purposes.
> 
> ...


Thanks, for some "sensible" moderating!

Tom in TX


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

While speculation can be fun and all... in this particular case, I'm not sure answering the "if and when" with speculation provides an answer of value to the original poster. By that I mean... any answer about supported drive types (manufacturers) would be speculation, and I would hate for the poster to run out and buy a drive based on speculation and then it doesn't work.

As folks have said, drives are either getting larger in capacity or cheaper or both! So waiting to buy a drive until the feature is enabled is the best thing... and it's not like stores will suddenly run out of external USB drives the day Dish enables the feature... so the waiting game really is the best game in town right now.

That said... all the speculation I've seen tends to point towards all drives being supported (with the 750 GB limitation already mentioned, though that might change by the time it happens).


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

Tom in TX said:


> Thanks, for some "sensible" moderating!
> 
> Tom in TX


I agree with Ron's reasoning, it's nice to speculate and allows me to keep an eye on Harddrive prices and speeds. It's not like the price is going to go up with Dish is ready, but it's nice to be informed and ready to go.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

derwin0 said:


> I agree with Ron's reasoning, it's nice to speculate and allows me to keep an eye on Harddrive prices and speeds. It's not like the price is going to go up with Dish is ready, but it's nice to be informed and ready to go.


One thing on the Tech Chat they seem to say that the Hard Drive Support will come near the end of the year. I expect it will be timed around XMAS time so Dish can sell the HP server hard drive thingy


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

tomcrown1 said:


> One thing on the Tech Chat they seem to say that the Hard Drive Support will come near the end of the year. I expect it will be timed around XMAS time so Dish can sell the HP server hard drive thingy


That was in response to a question about adding dvr functionality to the 211 though. Not about external storage for the 622.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

tsduke said:


> That was in response to a question about adding dvr functionality to the 211 though. Not about external storage for the 622.


true, it is the same thing as they stated the other VIP receivers will have the same functions on adding an extrnal hard drive with support up to 750MB.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Foxbat said:


> [speculate]It would be neat if you could use a large thumb drive to get the TV pause and forward/backward skip features. Plus, the EPG could be extended as well.[/speculate]


I'd be interested in seeing a thumb drive with a transfer rate faster than a floppy before I made a suggestion like that.


----------



## joebird (Sep 15, 2003)

tomcrown1 said:


> true, it is the same thing as they stated the other VIP receivers will have the same functions on adding an extrnal hard drive with support up to 750MB.


I think that's 750*GB*


----------

